# weekend



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

any one else heading out to the rigs this weekend? we are leaving at 8ish saturday morning for an overnighter. My daughter/tom boys first overnighter, shes 8 and is fired up! i think i am too!

HayMal
1979 46' hatteras


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah gonna head out of Pcola pass about 4am. Never ran to the rigs yet how many miles from the pass is it to the closest rig??


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

I think the closest deep Water rig, Petronius, is about 68 miles from the orange beach pass. Not sure from Pensacola? Good luck!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

looking forward to the reports! good luck!


----------

